
Using GPS navigation turns off brain's spatial navigation regions - mozumder
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-brain-takes-a-guided-tour-of-london/
======
dang
Rewriting an article title like this breaks the HN guidelines.

The guidelines do ask you to change a title if it's misleading or linkbait,
but you shouldn't do that to cherry-pick a detail that you consider important
or catchy. On HN, submitters don't have any special ownership over the
submission and don't get to frame it for everybody else. If you want to say
what you think is important about an article, please do so by posting a
comment in the thread. Then your view is on a level playing field with
everyone else's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

